# Shifting speed



## Robg (Jun 20, 2020)

When trying to shift from first to second near redline, I can’t......it’s as if I’m locked out unless I drop to 4500, is this a limiter?
I’ve done a few mods, so this is holding me back.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sound' like the limiter. I can get much more than 4500 rpm out of my engine, what type of mods have you done? Something's wrong


----------



## Robg (Jun 20, 2020)

Intake with muffler and resonator deletes. Could you always shift from first to second close to redline, no problem?


----------



## bEngland (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a 2013 1.4t completely stock to my knowledge I got it used at 156t miles and it just didn't seem to have much power but I did the intake res delete,boost solenoid delete and preloaded my wastegate hell lol like **** near a centimeter now this little beast sounds totally different and I've done nothing to exhaust and it seems to be factory but that's all I did and different plugs now its hitting 14 to 17 psi boost now depending on conditions it also has fifth gear getting pretty **** close to 108 at redline well close to cause this bad boy starts choking lol but then comes sixth that used to not do very much at all now this baby is pulling up hill in sixth and like I said all this is from what I know all stock oh and GUESS WHAT still have not threw a cel yet lol but am expecting soon oh and a lil piece k n box filter but I will tell you now a fun drive to town cause this lil beast is quick when I get back poor mani that MF will be red hot I mean I keep the running for awhile after driving and keep up on my fluids pretty good is that normal for it to be that hot and it was more so the top of the cat or flange or whatever it is. Is that normal for it to glow?


----------

